# I've lost all motivation to go to school.



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

I wish I could just take this semester off, because I don't think my grades are going to be all that great with how many times I've missed classes. I know I _should_ go to school, but I can barely convince myself to leave my house, let alone drive over and hop a bus to get to where I need to be. I'm most anxious about going to the classes where professors make a point to call on students (especially the quiet ones).

I'm thinking about telling at least one of my teachers about my problem, since last semester she was really disappointed that I hadn't visited the language lab at all (which is 10% of my grade). I'm really scared of another class because the teacher is always randomly calling on students, so maybe if I talk to her too and let her know what's wrong, she will try not to pick me. I know that professor said she was open to people giving her a head's up on disabilities.

I should go to class today, but I'm really upset and don't think I can handle the added stress. I haven't taken my medication in a few days, so this could be why I'm having a meltdown right now. ops


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

archaic said:


> I'm most anxious about going to the classes where professors make a point to call on students (especially the quiet ones).


I know what you mean. I had to drop a class because the professor decided to call on those of us who wouldn't raise our hands. She was vicious, too; she called on me four or fives times in one class. I get that they want people to participate, but I just think it's wrong to call on people like that. It's college, quite frankly I feel that if we don't want to raise our hands, we shouldn't be forced to.

Anyways, I know where you're coming from. :hug


----------



## lyssado707 (Oct 29, 2004)

I'm screwing up this semester too. I already dropped a class and am now below full time. I hate it when they call on you. Anxiety makes me blank out, fumble my words, and take extra long to answer. Let us know how it goes if you do tell your instructors. If my history teacher confronts me about not talking during discussions, I'll have to say something too.


----------



## archaic (Jan 16, 2006)

rb27, I see you're also in New Jersey - what school do you go to? I'm at Douglass/Rutgers.

And I'll definitely update if I gather the courage to talk to my teachers. :hide


----------



## rb27 (Jul 17, 2005)

The College of New Jersey


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

I'm at school right now, and about ready to start having a nervous breakdown. Seriously, my life is going amazingly well right now-- except for when I'm in school. Right now, I just want to cower in a corner and sob, but I have another class after this. So, I'm not doing too well, either.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

I dont mind my classes per se.

Its just that I'm a lazy ******* and I hate doing all the stupid homework.

I wish I could just go to school and listen to lectures and take tests but never have to do any assignments or write papers and crap like that.


----------



## Starryice (Feb 25, 2006)

Yea, I had a hard time with a teacher last semester that choose to call on everyone. The thing is when he called on people he did not even give them time to think about an answer, and with me, I need time, especially when he asks controversial questions. One day he called on me and I got so flutered that I snapped and told him that I could not even think because I felt that he was putting me on the spot. And then of course I almost started crying.


----------



## brygb217 (Dec 3, 2003)

> Its just that I'm a lazy @#%$ and I hate doing all the stupid homework.


 I was just thinking I'm the same way. But, I realized, it's not that I'm lazy. I just don't care. I don't. I can't. All this pretentious bullspit-- it's not that I'm dumb, I just don't see it as a real education.


----------



## RX2000 (Jan 25, 2004)

Yea I feel the same way too.

Like in my English class for example. We are supposed to write a paper and "critically analyze" some stupid crap. So I just BS the whole thing and get an A. Why not just dispense with the pretenses and he can just give me an A and I dont have to spend a few hours of my time making up BS.


----------

